# Grow Tent Enclosure



## xMario (Aug 10, 2019)

Hey [emoji16] a few weeks ago someone asked for indoor enclosure ideas and I think it was @TechnoCheese if I remember correctly who responded with the Growtent
idea. 

Since that i was so intrested in trying it out myself so i bought one! As some of u know I used a plastic greenhouse as my enclosure before but the zippers on it broke so I had to do something anyway.

So here it is almost finished just need to install my uvb tube tomorrow.
Excuse the dirty water.. Littlefoot is currently exploring [emoji217][emoji106]


----------



## method89 (Aug 10, 2019)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## xMario (Aug 10, 2019)

Thank u! [emoji16]


method89 said:


> Looks great!!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 10, 2019)

I planned on doing exactly this for my Redfoot this winter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xMario (Aug 10, 2019)

Dont forget to also share yours then [emoji106][emoji16]



Toddrickfl1 said:


> I planned on doing exactly this for my Redfoot this winter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maskedburito (Aug 10, 2019)

What is the bottom made of?


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 10, 2019)

Are the poles in the framework metal or pvc?

Jamie


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 10, 2019)

Looks great. Did you put anything down on your hardwood floor before the tent on top?


----------



## xMario (Aug 11, 2019)

If u order one u get a floor it's really hard material definitely will hold a tortoise I put also stone plates under the dirt


maskedburito said:


> What is the bottom made of?


----------



## xMario (Aug 11, 2019)

Metal


jsheffield said:


> Are the poles in the framework metal or pvc?
> 
> Jamie


----------



## maskedburito (Aug 11, 2019)

xMario said:


> If u order one u get a floor it's really hard material definitely will hold a tortoise I put also stone plates under the dirt



That’s awesome. Where did you order it?


----------



## xMario (Aug 11, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks great. Did you put anything down on your hardwood floor before the tent on top?


Yes styrofoam like that but bigger


----------



## xMario (Aug 11, 2019)

Amazon [emoji16]


maskedburito said:


> That’s awesome. Where did you order it?


----------



## xMario (Aug 11, 2019)

Uvb tube now also installed [emoji106]
Littlefoot is really enjoying his new setup 
I'm impressed how good it holds the heat and humidity[emoji16]


----------



## Alex Z (Aug 11, 2019)

Fantastic job.


----------



## xMario (Aug 11, 2019)

Thank u![emoji106][emoji16]


Alex Z said:


> Fantastic job.


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 11, 2019)

This is going a long way towards convincing me to try one of these....

Jamie


----------



## GoodnightNed (Aug 11, 2019)

Looks amazing! What did you use for substrate? And what kind of grass are you feeding Littlefoot?


----------



## xMario (Aug 11, 2019)

GoodnightNed said:


> Looks amazing! What did you use for substrate? And what kind of grass are you feeding Littlefoot?


Thank u [emoji106] 
I use soil from my own garden and it is mixed with a bit of orchid bark and stones but if u want to use stones u have to be sure that every single stone is big enough that ur tort cant swallow it. 
I feed him normal grass that grows in my yard I think I have 3 different types of grass on my yard but I really dont know the name 
He likes soft and young grass the best but also eats the more hard to chew grass. I hope this helps[emoji16][emoji217]


----------



## GoodnightNed (Aug 11, 2019)

xMario said:


> Thank u [emoji106]
> I use soil from my own garden and it is mixed with a bit of orchid bark and stones but if u want to use stones u have to be sure that every single stone is big enough that ur tort cant swallow it.
> I feed him normal grass that grows in my yard I think I have 3 different types of grass on my yard but I really dont know the name
> He likes soft and young grass the best but also eats the more hard to chew grass. I hope this helps[emoji16][emoji217]



Thanks. What are the dimensions? I’m looking on Amazon and not seeing that brand.


----------



## xMario (Aug 11, 2019)

The dimensions are 8 feet x 7,5 feet x 7 feet
That's probably cause I live in Germany and where u live there are different brands[emoji846]


GoodnightNed said:


> Thanks. What are the dimensions? I’m looking on Amazon and not seeing that brand.


----------



## aqualungs (Aug 11, 2019)

GoodnightNed said:


> Thanks. What are the dimensions? I’m looking on Amazon and not seeing that brand.


Check eBay too! I use one for our Orchids. Great idea to use a tent, ours has been holding up well over 4 years. I may go this route when my babies outgrow their 2x4 closed chamber


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 11, 2019)

This California-based company has lots of griw tents & lights..

https://hydrobuilder.com/complete-grow-tent-packages/shop-all-grow-tent-packages.html


----------



## Romeo Serback (Aug 14, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> This California-based company has lots of griw tents & lights..
> 
> https://hydrobuilder.com/complete-grow-tent-packages/shop-all-grow-tent-packages.html


The prices are very steep! Is there another website that's more affordable. Under $200?


----------



## Romeo Serback (Aug 14, 2019)

xMario said:


> Hey [emoji16] a few weeks ago someone asked for indoor enclosure ideas and I think it was @TechnoCheese if I remember correctly who responded with the Growtent
> idea.
> 
> Since that i was so intrested in trying it out myself so i bought one! As some of u know I used a plastic greenhouse as my enclosure before but the zippers on it broke so I had to do something anyway.
> ...


Where and how much is that particular one?


----------



## Doonparker26 (Aug 14, 2019)

xMario said:


> Hey [emoji16] a few weeks ago someone asked for indoor enclosure ideas and I think it was @TechnoCheese if I remember correctly who responded with the Growtent
> idea.
> 
> Since that i was so intrested in trying it out myself so i bought one! As some of u know I used a plastic greenhouse as my enclosure before but the zippers on it broke so I had to do something anyway.
> ...



Looks great!! I may have to try that now!


----------



## xMario (Aug 14, 2019)

Romeo Serback said:


> The prices are very steep! Is there another website that's more affordable. Under $200?


Amazon i bought mine for 100€


----------



## Pointydog (Aug 14, 2019)

The link is for the hydrobuilder section for kits, which are pretty pricey. the tents alone are pretty reasonable, I would think about the same cost as building a decent covered table:
https://hydrobuilder.com/grow-tents.html

In a house with good indoor temperatures in the high 60s it might be OK, but here in the winter I doubt I could keep the floor area at 85 degrees for tropical torts like my Redfoots. 

A tabletop tent with shorter height would be nice, but they don't seem to offer that. The closest would be like this: https://hydrobuilder.com/grow-tents/cloning-tents/secret-jardin-crystal-room-145-5-x-5-x-5.html which is still 5' tall. All have little in the way of windows too, so you can't just look in. 

It wold be nice if someone would make something like this specifically for tropical reptile habitat. It's so close....would only need some transparent sides, etra-tough base and shorter height for tabletop and heat/humidity retention. Ports for humidifier are great, as well as the zippers and it's aready waterproof.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 14, 2019)

I love this idea.
Do you think this smaller one would be OK to use as an indoor heated hide with substrate and a che on a thermostat in it for night use? (0.6 x0.6 x 0.6m - just under 2 feet cube ) £35 Amazon
Would have to make a ramp for easy tort access and exit





MInd you, if I was raided by the police they'd never believe it was for a tortoise - especially if they saw my blender full of ground Readigrass in the kitchen!!


----------



## xMario (Aug 14, 2019)

Lyn W said:


> I love this idea.
> Do you think this smaller one would be OK to use as an indoor heated hide with substrate and a che on a thermostat in it for night use? (0.6 x0.6 x 0.6m - just under 2 feet cube ) £35 Amazon
> Would have to make a ramp for easy tort access and exit
> 
> ...


I think that can work. 
I heat mine at night with a 100 watt che and with room temperature at 22°C I'm getting 28.1 °C without a problem.
I'm impressed how good they hold the heat and maintain it. [emoji846]


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 15, 2019)

xMario said:


> I think that can work.
> I heat mine at night with a 100 watt che and with room temperature at 22°C I'm getting 28.1 °C without a problem.
> I'm impressed how good they hold the heat and maintain it. [emoji846]


Thanks, I'm trying to find a way to reduce my central heating bills by not using it at night so by having the 100w che inside a grow tent I'm hoping that would work.
Maybe I'd go for an oblong tent though so that my tort would have a cooler end in it if needed and would replace one of the vent covers with plastic door strips.
I don't have room for a large version for my pretty big leopard at the moment but a heated hide in his room could be better for him and my bills than the present set up.
I'll definitely research these more and will be busy with my tape measure today!


----------



## Romeo Serback (Aug 15, 2019)

Lyn W said:


> I love this idea.
> Do you think this smaller one would be OK to use as an indoor heated hide with substrate and a che on a thermostat in it for night use? (0.6 x0.6 x 0.6m - just under 2 feet cube ) £35 Amazon
> Would have to make a ramp for easy tort access and exit
> 
> ...


I wonder if they make at least a 4 ft by 4 ft one. That would be great for a hatchling to 2-3 yr old leopard.


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 15, 2019)

Romeo Serback said:


> I wonder if they make at least a 4 ft by 4 ft one. That would be great for a hatchling to 2-3 yr old leopard.



They make a variety of sizes.

J


----------



## Romeo Serback (Aug 15, 2019)

What's the website?


----------



## Romeo Serback (Aug 15, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> They make a variety of sizes.
> 
> J


The hydrobuilder one above?


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 15, 2019)

I see dozens on Amazon using the search terms "grow tent".

Jamie


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 15, 2019)

Romeo Serback said:


> I wonder if they make at least a 4 ft by 4 ft one. That would be great for a hatchling to 2-3 yr old leopard.


They do them in many shapes and sizes on Amazon UK- various brands- and I'm sure it would be the same for US.
My leopard is about 10 and over a foot long so I would need the largest size for an enclosure, but as a heated hide/night box the smaller ones may be ideal.
It's got to be cheaper than leaving my heating 24/7.


----------



## Romeo Serback (Aug 15, 2019)

I just can't seem to find a 5 ft by 5 ft or 6 ft by 8 ft one that's not too tall.


----------



## Romeo Serback (Aug 15, 2019)

By the way, my leopard is 5 inches long at 525 grams.


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 15, 2019)

Romeo Serback said:


> By the way, my leopard is 5 inches long at 525 grams.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 15, 2019)

xMario said:


> Hey [emoji16] a few weeks ago someone asked for indoor enclosure ideas and I think it was @TechnoCheese if I remember correctly who responded with the Growtent
> idea.
> 
> Since that i was so intrested in trying it out myself so i bought one! As some of u know I used a plastic greenhouse as my enclosure before but the zippers on it broke so I had to do something anyway.
> ...


Looks badass! Nice job


----------



## xMario (Aug 15, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looks badass! Nice job


Thank u![emoji846]


----------



## Mireille (Aug 21, 2019)

xMario said:


> Uvb tube now also installed [emoji106]
> Littlefoot is really enjoying his new setup
> I'm impressed how good it holds the heat and humidity[emoji16]
> View attachment 278257
> View attachment 278258


Preparing one for my red foot this winter. Do you partially cover the big opening up front, or does it keep good heat and humidity with the flap wide open?


----------



## xMario (Sep 5, 2019)

Mireille said:


> Preparing one for my red foot this winter. Do you partially cover the big opening up front, or does it keep good heat and humidity with the flap wide open?


Sorry for late answer didn't saw it.
U have to have it completely closed of if u want the high humidity and heat to stay in.
I open it only during times where it's time to maintain it. Like for changing water, giving food, soakings, cleaning. 
I also open it a few times a day but not completely just a little bit to check on my tortoise if everything is alright. So far I have not experienced any negative aspects of my setup [emoji846]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 14, 2019)

xMario said:


> Hey [emoji16] a few weeks ago someone asked for indoor enclosure ideas and I think it was @TechnoCheese if I remember correctly who responded with the Growtent
> idea.
> 
> Since that i was so intrested in trying it out myself so i bought one! As some of u know I used a plastic greenhouse as my enclosure before but the zippers on it broke so I had to do something anyway.
> ...


Hows the grow tent working out for ya? Im planning on trying it out this weekend. Jacks growing quickly. Im planing on modifying it a bit with a clear vinyl front cut out.. we will see how it turns out! Ive never sewn anything in my life hahahA


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hmmm what to do with it when he grows too big for it! Ah salad greens


----------



## xMario (Sep 14, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows the grow tent working out for ya? Im planning on trying it out this weekend. Jacks growing quickly. Im planing on modifying it a bit with a clear vinyl front cut out.. we will see how it turns out! Ive never sewn anything in my life hahahA


Works great! 
We had recently some really cold nights here in Germany 44f outside and the roomtemp at night drops to 66f.
I'm heating the whole tent with a 100w ceramic heat emitter at night and get 86f.
Its definitely great at holding the heat in.
Humidity stays at 85-93% during the day and 100% at night.

But the most important thing was to cover the walls of the tent and the floor with stones and hard wood. My sulcata is currently in the "I want to dig tunnels" phase...
u got some time left before ur little guy will get to this destroy phase oh and btw i really enjoy ur posts about ur little guy [emoji16]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 14, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Hmmm what to do with it when he grows too big for it! Ah salad greens


Yes “greens” haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 14, 2019)

xMario said:


> Works great!
> We had recently some really cold nights here in Germany 44f outside and the roomtemp at night drops to 66f.
> I'm heating the whole tent with a 100w ceramic heat emitter at night and get 86f.
> Its definitely great at holding the heat in.
> ...


Yeah i planning to just frame out the bottom with 1x8 and tarp for now. He wont be in it for long im sure lol i have big plans for my spare room dedicated to jacks winter housing when hes a tank


----------



## Tlynnxx (May 21, 2021)

xMario said:


> Hey [emoji16] a few weeks ago someone asked for indoor enclosure ideas and I think it was @TechnoCheese if I remember correctly who responded with the Growtent
> idea.
> 
> Since that i was so intrested in trying it out myself so i bought one! As some of u know I used a plastic greenhouse as my enclosure before but the zippers on it broke so I had to do something anyway.
> ...


Just wondering how you think one of these would hold up if you laid it down so the zipper was at the top. Think it would work that way?


----------

